# Beobachten beliebiger Items durch OPC Alarm&Event Server?



## HansW (18 November 2008)

Hallo,

hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen.
Ist es möglich per OPC beliebige Variablen zu beobachten? So dass z.B. das Überschreiten einer bestimmten Themperatur oder das Überfahren einer bestimmten Achsenkoordinate, oder beliebige Werte anderer Variablen gemeldet werden?
Oder können über den Alarm&Event Server nur bestimmte Maschinenspezifische Items beobachtet werden, die auch über die HMI einen Alarm auslösen?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Mühe
Gruß HansW


----------

